# Aloe vera for hair care



## salonspasource (Aug 17, 2010)

*Hey, guys and girls do you know how much aloe vera is useful for your hair care and also this is easily available to you.




*

Aloe vera helps to *growth hair*. *Massage aloe Vera into the scalp; leave in for 30 minutes and rinse. Aloe Vera is known to balance PH and stimulate the production of enzymes on your scalp which help with hair growth. It also works as a **brow gel*, *Mix a little aloe Vera with an eye shadow that matches your eyebrows. Apply with a brow brush.* *Use aloe vera instead of **conditioner*! *Your hair will be silkier than ever â€“ just make sure to rinse well. Mix aloe vera into powdered hair dye* *before dyeing hair to help fight off moisture loss from drying chemicals.



*


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 17, 2010)

Great news! Any news against aloe vera? I'm the type that like to hear both sides. I might try that. I also heard that it's good for your overall health.

I love the aloe vera gel drinks


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

It's also good for your skin, that part's true (i've tested it !). I'll have to try it on my hair. Can't say i've heard bad things about aloe vera.


----------



## salonspasource (Aug 18, 2010)

_*Aloe Vera for hair care*_





It’s no secret that Aloe Vera is good for your hair and scalp. Aloe Vera shampoos have been around for years. When it comes to hair, the fewer chemicals you expose your hair to, the better. Aloe Vera acts as a natural hair conditioner and can be used in place of chemical based conditioners. If you are suffering from excessive hair loss, reducing the amount of chemicals you put in your hair is an important first step.

If you have long hair and feel that you need for further conditioning, use only about half the amount of conditioner that you normally would. For short hair that needs more conditioning, after you wash your hair, take half a teaspoon of Aloe Vera and run it through your hair with your fingers. Let it stand for a few minutes and then rinse it out.



Side effects of Aloe Vera

As Aloe Vera give benefit it also has some side effects.



The side effects and caution that needs to be noted and / or exercised while using aloe vera as part of a natural treatment regimen are as detailed below:


Using aloe vera over extended periods of time could result in side effects such as loss of potassium, hematuria, albuminuria and fluid imbalance.
Overpowering rotation develops hyperaldosteronism, inhibition of intestinal motility and the development of cardioactive steroid. Lack of potassium can lead to muscular weakness.
There are no significant aloe vera side effects with its use as a topical remedy.
Abdominal cramps and diarrhea have been reported by a few cases as possible aloe vera side effects after oral intake of aloe vera supplements.
Diarrhea caused by the laxative effect of oral aloe vera can decrease the absorption of many drugs.
Diabetic patients who are on glucose reducing medication should exercise extra caution while taking aloe vera through the oral route because it might end up in a considerable decrease in blood sugar levels.


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can I use the aloe vera gel in the tube form or must use the raw plant itself???


----------



## salonspasource (Aug 26, 2010)

*yes, you can use aloe Vera gel, it is also useful, but i suggest to use raw aloe Vera plant because in aloe Vera gel there are also other ingredients which might make any side effect.*

so, i think raw plant is the best. *



*


----------



## aileenroger1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Aloe Vera products have many advantages for the overall health of hair. It helps heal damage to the scalp, balancing pH levels, cleans the pores, prevents excessive loss of hair, relieves itchy scalp, scaly skin, greasy hair, dandruff, renewal cycle within follicles.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, in order to concentrate answers in one thread i have merged salon st pete's thread with this one


----------



## muneeza (Apr 5, 2012)

is it ok to use raw aloe vera gel directly on hair in night &amp; remove it by using shampoo in morning, Is there any specific shampoo or we can use any shampoo


----------



## stroms01 (Apr 5, 2012)

Alovera is all good...


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, another thing added to my list to try!


----------



## hardincarol (May 7, 2012)

Great idea to get sily and beautiful hair. I have used raw aloe Vera plant for skin care, but i never used this one for hair care. Noe I will use it for hair care too.


----------

